# ocean kayak xt



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

How is it, is it good for fishing in gulf. Seen one advertised and in my price range.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Its a good kayak. My roommate has one and I've used it once or twice in pretty bumpy water. Nice and stable, should be fine in the gulf in normal conditions.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

If by XT you mean the Scrambler XT, then yes it's a good kayak in the starting price range. Key strengths are excellent maneuverability and acceleration making it handle surf and rough conditions very well. Stability is pretty good too but I don't recommend trying to stand in it.

Weakness is that it lacks top end speed and doesn't track very well but that's to be expected considering it's maneuverability.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Excellent yak for the gulf unless your going long distances. My brother used one for years and it meet every challenge. Take a few cig cicles and a few king rigs and go have fun!


----------

